# Quick Question on ECU



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't need to get an SE-R ECU of the exact same year as my car do I? i.e. I have a 94 and I can get a 93 ECU for $50.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Adam said:


> *I don't need to get an SE-R ECU of the exact same year as my car do I? i.e. I have a 94 and I can get a 93 ECU for $50. *


Yes that will work.

Mike


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks, I'm happy I found that deal.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

so basically 91-94 ecu are interchangeable?
www.car-parts.com they have plenty adam


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *so basically 91-94 ecu are interchangeable?
> www.car-parts.com they have plenty adam *


Yes!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

That's where I found it!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *so basically 91-94 ecu are interchangeable?
> *



For SE-R Classics...

Yes and no. The 94 SE-R did not have the AIV tube (air induction valve) If your car had it 91-93 and you get the 94 ecu your emissions will be higher and you will run a little rich. Because you wont have that program to operate your AIV. Also be sure if you don't live in California DO NOT to get an ecu from a California car. I guess they have extra emmision code crap. I just spoke to Ben today at JWT, he told me all of this.

Happy moding,


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SERMitchell said:


> *
> 
> 
> For SE-R Classics...
> ...


JWT can add the correct base idle program for any year car into any year ECU in that model so it does not matter what you start with.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Yes, that is correct, JWT can always solve the problem I mentioned for any of the 91-94 ecu's.

What I was reffering to was...if someone were to buy a used already reprogramed JWT unit for their car and had no intention of having JWT work on it.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Mike,
Clark swapped me a 91-92 SE-R ecu for my 94 SE-R ecu because of something with that year was different. I really can't remember what it was but none the less they did. Ben told me that a 94 SE-R ecu would work when I first called but that was incorrect. I believe this only applied to my car since it is an a/t. Any ideas?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Eric said:


> *Mike,
> Clark swapped me a 91-92 SE-R ecu for my 94 SE-R ecu because of something with that year was different. I really can't remember what it was but none the less they did. Ben told me that a 94 SE-R ecu would work when I first called but that was incorrect. I believe this only applied to my car since it is an a/t. Any ideas? *


The only thing I can think off is the baase idle mixture control. They can fix that in any year ecu though.

Mike


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

well sicne the tranny is adaptive is there an ecu for the tranny?
if i remember correctly JWT made a custom ecus for the maxima trannys, amybe they can do it for sentra?(ofcourse if there is an ecu, i have a 5 speed, so i dont know)


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

Mike,
What about JWT not overwriting the knock sensor program in the SE-R ecu? Since B13 GA's don't have knock sensors. I always get that error code when I run a check. I just kinda have always wondered that (in other words, Ben never gave me a call back about that)? Also IIRC the reason was due the the VTC and the fact that I had a higher stall converter. I was told that the tranny program in the 91-92 would be better suited for my use.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Is there a 97 ECU yet? The site says 95-97, but I've heard people say they only have up to 96....who's right?


----------

